# Story Thread 2



## cmhardw (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I absolutely love these story threads, and I used to do these a lot with friends. I found from experience that the 2 sentence long per addition tend to be very funny.

So let's give it a shot. You MUST write two full sentences, each sentence must be at least one word long. Feel free to be as wordy and as creative with punctuation as you like, but you may ONLY write two sentences each post.

Here goes:

------------------------------------------------------------

One day Larry was walking to a friend's house when he felt hungry. He decided he would be adventurous and take a detour through the outdoor mall on the quiet side of town on the way to his friend's place.

------------------------------------------------------------

Be as wacky and creative as you like. The goal is to make the overall story as hilarious as possible! :-D

Chris


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2006)

As he was walking, he noticed a large floating object in the air. As you continued to walk, the object seemed to be closing in on Larry.


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2006)

As he got closer, he saw that the object wasn't acualy floating, but hanging from a string. Larry decided to climb the string, dispite his hunger.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 30, 2006)

As he was climbing, Larry noticed that Churck Norris was climbing the same rope just 14 feet above where he was. Being a big Chuck Norris fan, Larry ask Chuck Norris to sign his 14x14x14 cube.


----------



## pjk (May 30, 2006)

Chuck Norris turn around and replied: "Did you know that when I do a pushup, I push the Earth down, not my body up?".


----------



## cmhardw (May 30, 2006)

Larry was so amazed to hear this, especially coming from his hero Chuck. After Chuck handed Larry his autographed 14x14x14 cube back, Larry was so excited he failed to notice the roundhouse kick bearing down on his head.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2006)

Larry fell down 3 stories and hit his head on the ground. Someone nearby came over and ask him...


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2006)

"What happened?" Larry replied, in shock, "Chuck Norris, Chuck Norris, Huck Chorris".


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 3, 2006)

At which point he passed out. Seeing the 14x14x14, Frank ran and grabbed it an solved it in 37.18 seconds, this being in the year 2089, and ignoring the Chuck Norris Logo, was still obsessed.


(GO FRANK)


----------



## pjk (Jun 4, 2006)

Frank then looked at Larry and held the cube in his face.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry continued to lay on the floor with a look of amazement on his face. To congratulate himself on his sub-40 14x14 solve, Frank started to shake his "Laffy Taffy".


----------



## pjk (Jun 5, 2006)

With a big grin on Franks face, he looked at Larry and said...


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 5, 2006)

"I skipped the PLL on that solve, but since it's such a tiny portion of the whole solve it's not really a lucky case." Larry chuckled, leaving Frank no choice but to...


----------



## pjk (Jun 5, 2006)

admit that it was a complete lucky solve. God came down the rope and was holding a 15x15x15. At the same time, Chris Hardwick was...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulating Andrew Kang for his 8.52 second solve (which was not posted on Speedcubing because of a PLL skip -_-). Frank called Chris and Andrew over to decide on what to do with Larry's broken body.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2006)

Frank had lost his voice at the beautiful sight of the functional 15x15x15 cube, and was forced to communicate to Chris and Andrew via semaphore. While Andrew and Chris were translating the semaphore, God healed Larry and gave him a magical sandwich that...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 6, 2006)

Could become a chocolate bar. (Chris...stop doing ...s) Frank became completely obsessed with the puzzle food.


----------



## pjk (Jun 6, 2006)

Next thing you know, everyone is looking at Frank as he munches on the 5 pound piece of chocolate.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 7, 2006)

Andrew, being the fat asian he is, asked Frank for a piece of the chocolate. Frank chipped off a piece of the chocolate and handed it to Larry as


----------



## CraigBouchard (Jun 9, 2006)

NEW RULE!!! NO Stopping sentences halfway through...finish your sentences...

if he might want it. Larry was disgusted, as chocolate gave him cramps.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 9, 2006)

Angry at Frank for ignoring him, Andrew started to cry a manly cry. Being the cool guy he is, Frank felt sorry and gave Andrew some chocolate.


----------

